
Leslie Lamport tells Computer Scientists to go create ebooks - mpweiher
https://computinged.wordpress.com/2017/08/11/leslie-lamport-tells-computer-scientists-to-go-create-ebooks-and-other-new-media/
======
artur_makly
dont waste energy on writing it yourself just outsource it and hire a writing
partner - an english-lit student with a penchant for science or tech would do.
hell even india has a ton of very well educated and experienced masses of tech
writers.

